# relabeling hats



## difikultculture (Mar 1, 2014)

hello my name is william and I bought some hats and i want to relabel them and possibly put a sticker on the brim. I would like a few suggestions on the best possible ways to go about this.


thanks in advance


----------



## labelpackage (Feb 28, 2014)

use a woven inside label to relabel your hats


----------

